# Need help on Demo estimate...........



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

O,k, this is a little hard to do but I need some help on an estimate hope this isn't the wrong forum.I have a 5500 sq ft commercial 2nd flr office fit out to do 20 office's and 7 little misc rooms,small kitchen,bath,closits storage.5 sub panels,avrg 13 cicuits per panel,1 house panel in electric room.data,alarm & phone in other room.All drop cieling ,mc cable,cat 5 and phone laying in rafters of wood const.pleenty of access frt to back.GC wants a price strickly on demo he's going to demo evey wall back to four walls wants me to demo all wires,leave electric box out and label all hr's from subs straight up into cieling for future remodel in 411 boxes or 8&8's.All data lines ,hundreds of them cut back to data eqpt.Phone same thing demo all wires back to termianal blocks where verison trunk lines feed.Now here's my problem "pricing it" it's all labor and demo not sure I'm even in the right ball park.Have a number but just wanted to see if some blind numbers could be thrown at me so I am in the right area ?.I know it's crazy but I've never priced a comm demo on my own and just want to be in the right zone.I'm thinking two mech's and a laborer two weeks tops....Any help would be greatly appreciated offcourse I looked at it today and have to have a bid by Mon morning ???...I didn't mention my number because of obvious reasons so again ,thank you for any help I'm a 2yr EC in NJ so I need some good advice.,Thanks...:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'll do it for free if I can have the scrap.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

'bout tree fiddy should cover it


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Minimum 3 days for 2 men plus you get the scrap. GC takes whatever you don't want, away at not charge to you


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is the GC planning on removing the whole cieling FIRST, or is he gonna piece the removal as he goes?

You'll need temp lights.

The only thing I'd leave are the rooftop conduit circuits (if applicable). I'd tear everything else back to the service panel. No sub panels....just gut it and start from scratch.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just put a sign out front that says "free copper" and leave the door unlocked. Job will be completed by morning


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The last 5000 square foot complete demo I did was under 60 hours. That including all low voltage demo, line voltage demo back to home run boxes, removing all trash, stripping 2x4s, going to the dump and going to the recycling center.

If you know how many hours it will take, then pricing is easy. Labor rate + overhead + profit.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I just include "make safe" for commercial work. Usually 4-8 hours of turning crap off and locking it off. Then the demo guys come in and tear the crap out...crazy if you have ever seen 'em....


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

If you want to recover cost and make sure things are "off" demo feeders to panels if they are being demoed...naturally all branch wiring would be dead too. (We usually do not do this)


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

my head hurts reading the OP. geeze


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd try to talk him out of this home run labeling folly. There's no savings in it, unless the panel is mounted someplace that's a pain to get to, like a common area electrical room. 

FWIW, I do demo with Labor Ready people, and a couple qualified electricians to make the circuits dead and supervise. Just keep an eye on any fire alarm, Muzak, and anything else that's common to the whole building.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I'd try to talk him out of this home run labeling folly. There's no savings in it, unless the panel is mounted someplace that's a pain to get to, like a common area electrical room.
> 
> FWIW, I do demo with Labor Ready people, and a couple qualified electricians to make the circuits dead and supervise. Just keep an eye on any fire alarm, Muzak, and anything else that's common to the whole building.


Marc. What is muzak?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

socalelect said:


> Marc. What is muzak?


Central background music.


----------

